# How important is blood/skin testing in GSDs?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

When I was looking at breeders, I found very few that do blood and skin tests. I think the blood tests is thyroid and not sure what fits as a skin test?

Hips and elbows is a must, but would you say blood and skin is a must or are problems with blood and skin really rare in GSDs?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have never done it in 35 plus years of breeding, and never had a dog returned; or made aware of that had issues with it. I'm sure there are dogs out there with the issues, but if it isn't barking up my tree, I'm not looking for it. JMO


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Von Willebrand Disease (vWD) is one blood disorder that is common in German Shepherds and IMO, should be tested for before breeding. I've never heard of skin testing though??


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Skin testing is allergy testing and is done due to a problem, not as a preventive.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Allergy testing can be done with blood work too. You dont have to do skin scrapings. I dont know why they insist on putting people and animals through the skin testing for allergies when the technology is there for a less invasive procedure.

I do try to get what testing done that I can before I breed. Its hard to pick a male (or female too) if no one else does any testing though. I only have one dog, so it is not too expensive for me to have testing done. But, I could see where others that have multiple dogs it could get really expensive. I know some only get tests done if they plan to breed that particular dog. But without testing litter mates and future progeny, how do we know if what we are producing is clear too.


----------

